
Incorporated – Open Sourcing Our Blog - enra
http://blog.sendtoinc.com/2013/11/06/incorporated/
======
captn3m0
Thanks for open sourcing this. We are using it at
[http://blog.sdslabs.co/](http://blog.sdslabs.co/)

~~~
enra
Thanks for letting me know!

I should put it somewhere that if you end up using it, I'd be interested to
know.

------
pjvds
I based mine on some else his blog as well and open sourced mine as well in
hope others benefit from it. I am glad to see most jekyll/middleman/octopress
users open source their blog. Without it, mine wouldn't look as good as it
does. What I have added is a way to turn jekyll a bit more into a CMS by
automating the generation and deployment:
[http://born2code.net/blog/2013/05/27/simplify-your-jekyll-
pu...](http://born2code.net/blog/2013/05/27/simplify-your-jekyll-publishing-
process-with-wercker/)

------
julien
Awesome! We used it for [http://docs.subtome.com](http://docs.subtome.com) =)

------
abhayv
Jekyll is pretty neat. I too recently switched from wordpress to Jekyll and
haven't looked back. I have open sourced my blog at
[https://github.com/abhayv/abhayv.github.io](https://github.com/abhayv/abhayv.github.io)

------
brackin
Neat!

